# Torque specification on drive pulley



## mrinouk (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

Sometimes, while snow throwing, the drive pulley is spinning by itself and the snow blower doesn't self-propel, the drive belt isn't moving. As if the hex screw on the drive pulley isn't tight enough.

I would like to know the torque specification of the drive pulley ? I tried to tighten screw it but I fear that I could break it by over tightening.

Snowblower is Craftsman 8HP, 26 inches, track drive.

Model no 247.885680

Thank you!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi mrinouk. Maybe the belt is loose, is the drive hand operated.or by auto tensioning pulley. Are there more than one setscrews on the pulley? If that pulley is slipping on it's shaft, think you would hear it. Others will come on with good ideas.
Sid


----------



## mrinouk (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi,

I saw it because I removed belt cover. The shaft that is coming out of the engine was spinning but the pulley (and belt) wasn't spinning when I was trying to go forward on snow. 

In other word, the shaft inside pulley was spinning and the pulley isn't following it.

Thank you!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

sounds like you need a new key for the shaft. remove the pulley and have a looksee.


----------

